
Alexa Says YouTube Is Now Bigger Than Google. Alexa Is Useless - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/13/alexa-says-youtube-is-now-bigger-than-google-theyre-wrong/
======
lkozma
For google, all regional domains are counted separately, google.com, .de, .ro,
etc., while for youtube, as far as I know there's only .com that's viewed all
over the world.

~~~
gojomo
Also, the YouTube.com measure that exceeds Google.com is only 'page views' --
the Alexa 'reach'/'rank' relationship between the two sites is much more
similar to the Compete.com numbers that TC thinks is "getting it right".

Perhaps Alexa counts offsite embeds of YT videos elsewhere as 'page views',
and Compete does not? Or, Alexa might reasonably count clicks within a single
long-displayed page (paging through comments, starting/stopping/replaying
video) as multiple 'page views' even without a reload.

Compete's numbers on pages/visit (16 youtube.com :12 google.com) and visit
duration (16 mins : 6 mins) suggest YT 'views', if counted any differently,
could way outpace its 'reach'.

And while journalists and techies might visit Google dozens of times a day,
but YT far less often, I can believe there are plenty of people for whom the
relationship is reversed. The TC view -- "this must be wrong!" -- could be
inside-the-bubble thinking.

Alexa's stats have issues -- but TC's analysis is pretty flimsy, and could be
missing something interesting in its haste to mock the Alexa totals.

